# Amazon Smartphone to debut in second half of year



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

USA Today is reporting that the Wall Street Journal is reporting that Amazon has been demoing the phone recently:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/04/11/report-of-a-new-amazon-smartphone-to-debut-in-june/7614527/

It's supposed to display seeming 3-D images without special glasses?  Not sure that's necessary, myself... I'd rather have them offer a cheap, full featured phone with a cheap plan, but that's me.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Betsy is reporting that USA Today is reporting that the Wall Street Journal is reporting that anonymous sources are reporting that Amazon will debut a smart phone later this year.   Must be FACT! 

Though, interestingly, your link says 'June' but the the 'article' specifically says announce in July, available in Sept.

That said, I'm nearly due for a new phone, and would seriously consider one from Amazon if it worked on my network.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW . . . . there was a bit about it in WaPo today too . . . . . . though they also got it from the WSJ and their anonymous sources.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been waiting so long for a amazon phone. I am in desperate need of a phone. The one I am using is barely hanging on and the pre paid plan I am using does not even allow for smart phones. So I use a very very old smart phone (iphone3) but can never use data, just make calls. I have been gearing up to get a Moto G with republic wireless since its coming out this month. Their plans are the best I have found anywhere. For my needs at least. 

But I am really concerned about the "3D" rumors. I cannot do 3D. Never have, never will. I know its not like the one with glasses, but I think the idea is still the same, you need both eyes to work equally. Mine don't. It would just make me dizzy I am sure. Even on my hubby's ipad that has those floating thingies now, it makes me dizzy looking a it. Must be depth perception or something, no clue. 

I'll do another 3 month fill on my prepaid and wait a little to see. I just always have to keep my phone completely turned off, or the battery dies within a short time. So I can't get calls as they come in, they go to voice mail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, Betsy is reporting that USA Today is reporting that the Wall Street Journal is reporting that anonymous sources are reporting that Amazon will debut a smart phone later this year.  Must be FACT!


You heard it here first. 

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Charnell (Mar 28, 2014)

I swear if Amazon and Google merged they would create Skynet.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> But I am really concerned about the "3D" rumors. I cannot do 3D. Never have, never will. I know its not like the one with glasses, but I think the idea is still the same, you need both eyes to work equally. Mine don't. It would just make me dizzy I am sure. Even on my hubby's ipad that has those floating thingies now, it makes me dizzy looking a it. Must be depth perception or something, no clue.


The 3D thing concerns me, too. I hope it doesn't become common. My middle child suffers from chronic migraines and she doesn't react well at all to 3D.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would expect (hope? ) that if it does have 3D, it would be something that people can turn off, as the live wallpaper or whatever it's called on iThing can be, just for battery life alone if for no other reason.

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hem...urm...hmm... Not sure this is even really necessary...  Seems so late to the game and the game is already so dominated by iOS and Android - why? Take the cue from Nokia (who tried to enter the race, again, using Microsoft) and just stay out of this game.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

They all look the same. I have Motox owned by Google.


----------

